# Funny Or Wierd Horse Stories?



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I need a good laugh, since our old dog passed away last night. </3
I'm always cheered up by the silly things that animals or people do, and I'm the lot of you have loads to tell!


I'll start;

My trainer told us a hilarious story last Friday, and it just left me thinking, "That's crazy!"
Anyways, she had a big off-track thoroughbred gelding who loved to jump. Like, _really_ loved to jump. She could point him at a five-foot jump and he'd willingly take it from a standstill.
He must have gotten bored one night, because they went out for morning feeding and found that he had drug his water trough into the middle of the paddock... to jump it! Here he was loping around in his paddock, occasionally turning up the center and jumping the water trough - happy as a clam!

Our farrier also told us about one of his clients and her mishap with a Horse Psychic.
Well, she had a gelding which was born and raised in the same hunter/jumper barn he was boarded at, and he had never left the property except for vet visits and a couple of schooling dressage shows. He was five and starting his jumping training, and it was thus far not going too well.
So, the owner hired the help of a Horse Psychic. After about an hour of "talking to the horse though spirit energy", he turned to the owner and cited, "Well, he doesn't want to do jumpers - he wants to do pole bending."
She told the farrier about this, and he simply stared at her and said, "Has he ever seen pole-bending?"
She thought for a second and said, "You know, I don't think he ever has!"


So, what have your horses done that have left you amazed or weirded out? Or what stories have you heard of horses doing unorthodox things? Or stories about funny or strange horse people?


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sorry about your dog :[

I cracked up about the horse psychic story!! There's a vet around my area that claims she can "talk to the animals" and I think she is so full of crap! She diagnosed my horse that died last year with equine herpes-- an extremely contagious and deadly disease. Horses are quarantined within 7 miles of each other and don't come out for a very, very long time. Also, there has never been a case reported in Georgia (where I live), so he would've been the first. I had another horse in the pasture with him and she claimed that "the Immunaide saved him!" I honestly think that he died of liver failure. I only had him for 2 weeks. 

One day I was feeding one of my horses electrolytes the day before we were left for a long, hot drive to a show. I brought out to the pasture a ziploc bag full of feed and a feed pan, as well as the electrolytes. I set the ziploc bag of feed down next to me, (where I was standing over my horse to get done eating his electrolytes) and my other horse comes up and starts nuzzling the bag. I shooed him off, and he comes up a couple more times. The last time I shooed him away, he just picked up the bag and took it with him! He managed to tear it open and ate away! Luckily there wasn't a lot of feed in it. I couldn't help but laugh at his successful attempt to **** me off :]


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

My old coach had a huge warmblood gelding and he used to break out of his stall in the middle of the night, go into the aisle where most of the mares were kept and he'd grab a box of polos and unroll them all over the aisle.

My coach would come into the barn in the morning to find him passed out in the middle of the aisle with polo "streamers" everywhere and the mares kicking holes through their stall doors. 

Needless to say, she started double latching his door.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Otis has snuck up on me and stolen buckets of feed or grooming tools, it's annoying but hilarious at the same time. x3
What a silly horse, Carleen!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol. Me and my friends were at the stables, and my one friend had some carrots in her bag, whoch she'd hung on the paddock fence. Shorty, a shetland pony, came up and started to nibble her back, which was open lol. We shooed him off, then turned away to continue our talk. Then suddenly, he comes up, grabs her bag, turns it upside down, and runs, shaking his head, causing the contents to fly. It took us 20 mins to get the bag back, and by then, he'd eaten the carrots. Lol

Then one morning at a camp, we go out to feed the horses, to find Sargent Pepper standing eating Love Story's hay. We had no idea how he got out, since the poles across his atable were still closed and tied. Hmmm


----------



## Tina (Feb 2, 2010)

We had a kids camp and all the kids were leaning on the fence adoring the yearling with all the personality. Meanwhile a young girl was commenting how all horses like her, while the filly leaned through the fence and gave her nipple a little nip. I like all the horses except for that one she commented. The look on her face was priceless!

Years ago I went to my best friends place and she was bragging how her horse thought it was a dog and would retieve a ball from the field if you threw it. This was a great game until her dad went out with a touque on with a pompom on the top................horse went running away with his hat and wouldn't give it back.

Great stories all, and really sorry about your dog :.. o (


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I was riding one of the youngsters at my riding school several years ago and he had been taught that you circled in trot but you went straight to canter so imagine his surprise when I told him to canter on a circle. He was firm in telling me no we go straight to canter. Refused to turn by the leg aids so my instructor told me to open up my inside rein to turn him. He decided he was so right he was going to canter with his head turned to the center. So my instructor told us to do it again and she stood in the way while I tried to turn him. I never seen anyone move so fast when she realised he wasn't going to stop. We eventually managed a canter circle but he was so insistant he knew he was right.


----------

